# Was given a goat and a cow yesterday........Is this girl fixing to pop



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 27, 2010)

I couldn't say no, free and in a dog kennel a goat and cow, the goat is prego, guy couldn't tell me breeds,age, how far along, he's had them 3 months and for the life of him couldn't remember....???  Anyways,  I'm kind of thinking she's ready to pop, just trying to find out how soon it could be, she's not nesting, but her tail, since last night, stays straight out and today she is right behind me , when yesterday she wanted nothing to do with me.  Could she be due in the next couple of days ?


















I can't get from behind pics, she is not having it.....there is a clear drip back there , was not there yesterday.   :/


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 27, 2010)

I am sorry if I have this in the wrong forum.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a normally independent doe who gets super friendly right before early labor.  Have you checked her ligs?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 27, 2010)

She doesn't look like she's 'dropped' to me, BUT, I don't know the goat.  

I see mine every day so have a better idea of how they look.

Leaking twee twee could mean she's passed her plug, but that can mean 1-4 weeks yet.  

A long rope of amber goo, hard udder, soft tail ligaments, 'talking' to their belly / butt.... all indicate imminent labor.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 27, 2010)

She will follow but won't let me touch, doesn't look sunken in, she has been talking to her belly, I thought she was complaining cause she couldn't reach an itch,   I was wondering if the clear was maybe loss of her plug, I've got her and the baby cow set to see the vet  Monday....I'm worried about their overall  health, being in a small kennel together. 
 Thank you guys!!!


----------



## freemotion (Nov 27, 2010)

Talking to her belly?  Sounds soon!  How's her udder?  Can you tie her or have someone hold her and get a good hiney shot?


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 27, 2010)

At this moment I have no help with getting her caught.  Here's what I was able to get, everything just blends in with her, except the white around her belly. 

sideshot




backside





another sideshot






 She was happy to see me, she wagged her tail


----------



## Ariel301 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hard to say how far along she is exactly, I'd say she's at least 4 months in if she is that wide and also leaking. So she could kid anywhere from...in an hour....to a month from now....or maybe she'll make you wait a while longer. They seem to wait until you're half crazy from stress and sleep loss because you're checking on her every hour thinking she's about to pop. 

She appears to be a Boer goat, if you are wondering on breed. Pretty colored girl, you can't complain too much about a free goat!


----------



## rebelINny (Nov 29, 2010)

She's either about to kid or full of worms LOL Most definitely hope the first rather than the last  Show pics when she kids, I love 'em


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Nov 29, 2010)

*cough *cough....excuse me, I was getting my heart out of my throat, that is one scary thought!!!!!   I will definitely post the kid pics, I've got 2 Boer crosses fixing to kid also.  I've got a window facing their pen and I am close to sleeping in a recliner next to it. I can't quit making sure they're o.k. !!!   Now I can tell my boys it's not just my normal anxious paranoid self, it's completely normal, if you have goats at least.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 3, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> She's either about to kid or full of worms LOL Most definitely hope the first rather than the last  Show pics when she kids, I love 'em


She was full of worms, after we got them cleared out, she slimmed down, I am going to post a pic of her and June, let ya'll help me decide on these 2 girls. If ya'll would please.....I know June is, I hope, I as I pace the windows, going to pop any day now......or not.....Ju-Ju the worm lady, I think she's preggers, but I DON'T KNOW !!!!!!   
 I haven't been on in a while, kind of been caught up in the holidays, a baaaddd buck baby , 5 baadddd kids of my own, and one mean broody/mama game hen. And my son brought rabbits home yesterday  YAY!!!!!! More figuring!!!   As I said in another post, I'd be lost without BYC and BYH, you great people!!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 3, 2011)

Twitch.....Twitch.....


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 3, 2011)

Ha! Well I am glad you got her wormed. Here's hoping she is still bred though cause we all LOVE those babies.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 3, 2011)

O.k., I hope she's emptied all them nasties 2!!!

 Ju-Ju






















June












Anyone tell if either is dropped are we close????? I'm going nuts!!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 3, 2011)

Ju Ju has a little of that sunken in look to her sides, so I would think she would go first. Can you feel their ligaments?


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 3, 2011)

wow they are both about ready to pop!!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 3, 2011)

June still feels attached, Ju-Ju, I'm going to have to trick trap to get near her, she's still unfriendly as ever, does still follow me, but doesn't want me touching her. I'm hoping we will get our bond on, like May and I did at delivery. May use to be unfriendly, but after I helped her birth, she   's me now.   I can't wait for these babies to be born,  <---- this is me at our windows.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 3, 2011)

Those girls are both huge! They look ready to explode.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 3, 2011)

Ju-Ju....................is not attached!!!!! Woot!!! Wooot!!!  Yay babies........kids!!!!!    , I hope soon, sooner than last weeks  hope soon


----------



## TeamChaos (Jan 3, 2011)

I know nothing about goats but I'm eagerly following along!


(p.s. I did gag a little when you confirmed she was full of worms. I don't usually bat an eye at such things but she looked SO HUGE)


----------



## freemotion (Jan 3, 2011)

Those are some huge bellies....but....neither of those udders look very...um...impending!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 3, 2011)

You know, May, the daughter of the cross-boer June, she kid'd dec.3 and hers looked what I call "crappy" like these 2 until right before she had the baby,I'm  talking while she was screaming and pawing. I've been wondering about that, wasn't sure if this is normal, bred before, or what. I was scared with May that she just wouldn't give milk, but she does, not a big udder, but it suits her kid.  I worry the same worries about these 2 girls.  Ju-Ju's has actually filled in a lot, June's still have that deflated look.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 3, 2011)

TeamChaos said:
			
		

> I know nothing about goats but I'm eagerly following along!
> 
> 
> (p.s. I did gag a little when you confirmed she was full of worms. I don't usually bat an eye at such things but she looked SO HUGE)


The thought is gross, she was full, along with bloated and runs for 2 or 3 days after I got her. She had an assortment of worms too!!!!  BBBLLLEEHHHHH!!!! But now after her treatments and being on good feed she's all better.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 8, 2011)

It might be a false alarm......but Ju-Ju is breathing hard and keeps rolling her upper lip.........she's done some "digging" but no screaming yet. I'm excited!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 8, 2011)

If she is in labor, I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 8, 2011)

Nevermind the bloody goat what about the cow   

Edit - Seriously wish you luck with the goat


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 8, 2011)

Oooohhhh!!!!! That little stud, I traded for 3 nubian/saanen baby girls, he had ring worms, worms and runs, just as Ju-Ju, he went to a lady that has a herd, he's in with some gals his age and is cut.  Deal of a lifetime for me, I got into goats, wanting dairy goats, well my parent's friends had 2 reg. purebred Boers, just gave them to me, then  I couldn't leave it just them 2, got May and JUne, then I stumble upon Ju-Ju and the cow,I post an ad on craigslist looking  to trade the cow for a dairy goat, in milk or not, didn't matter, I'd climb the next step, just wanted to have the dairys. well a 4-h lady calls me and all was  worked  out, he got the needed home and handling he needed and I got what I had originally started out for, plus a years worth of goat milk and when they are ready to be bred, she has the buck. I have 8 Boers& Boer crosses, 3 nubian/saanen babies all because I wanted 2 dairy goats, for my son, he is a diabetic T1 and goats milk it doesn't raise his blood sugar the way cows milk does, so one day we said hey prices are going up, why not do the work ourselves and not have to worry about if it's on the shelves or not. And here we are. Addicted to chickens, rabbits and goats.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 8, 2011)

And I think it was false alarm, she's still breathing heavy, I went out there and she was attempting to get out of the kidding pen, she doesn't like small spaces.


----------

